# Can you hook up a canister filter straight to the overflow?



## Cyberkiller (May 20, 2005)

Just got a RR tank, really don't want to go with a sump yet. Can I hook up a Rena XP3 to each overflow straight to the bulkheads? Has anyone hooked a canister filter straight to the overflow?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Cyberkiller said:


> Just got a RR tank, really don't want to go with a sump yet. Can I hook up a Rena XP3 to each overflow straight to the bulkheads? Has anyone hooked a canister filter straight to the overflow?


Yes you can as long as the piping and bulkheads are the same diameter and fit together. If they dont fit you will need an adapter of something.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Sure you could.

But that means the input will be at the top of the tank which isn't really ideal.

You could plug the holes using PVC caps.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Sure you could.
> 
> But that means the input will be at the top of the tank which isn't really ideal. *Water should be sucked in at multiple levels of the tank through the overflow. You cant lower it or you will flood the tank if power goes out. Intakes are high so if power goes out the water above the intake will go to the sump (provided you left extra room in the sump for this) and will stop when it looses siphone/ starts sucking up air.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes.

Is it a standalone of a standpipe overflow?


----------



## Cyberkiller (May 20, 2005)

I bought the tank used, came with no plumbing. Just the drilled holes. it's a 125 gallon tank, has two overflows one in each back corner. It has the newer overflow design where the overflow has inlets both at the bottom and the top. It's an AGA.

I just picked up the bulkheads for the 4 holes, should I just plug the bulkheads themselves?

I got a good deal on the tank, thats why its pre drilled, but right now I don't want to spend the money on a sump and I live in an apartment so I don't want the risk of a flood. (I've never had a drilled tank before)


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Cyberkiller said:


> I bought the tank used, came with no plumbing. Just the drilled holes. it's a 125 gallon tank, has two overflows one in each back corner.
> 
> I just picked up the bulkheads for the 4 holes, should I just plug the bulkheads themselves?


I dont understand what you man by "plug the bulkheads. You mean like block them and not use them? I would just plumb it like a sump (incase you change to a sump in the future or sell the tank) and us the bulkheads to connect it to the cannister. You have it drilled so you might as well use it. You can also put heaters in the overflows.


----------



## Cyberkiller (May 20, 2005)

Well that's basically what I am asking. Should I plug the bulkheads (basically cap them so they are not used) and use the standard plumbing on the canister filters, or should I build a Durso pipe and plumb the canister filters to the bulkhead fittings.

Half of the people I ask say the canister filter straight to the overflows will flood and the other half say its fine, so thats why im unsure.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

I would just plug them to be honest. I don't understand why it will overflow. Maybe I have this wrong or something though.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Trying to think logically here. I would thing that the most impotant part of the decision process would be is the motor on the cannister strong enough on the return compared to the flow of the water going into the cannister. If 6 X's the turnover rate of the tank size than yes it will be fine. But what will happen if the cannister fails ? Or if you have a power outage ? You can test it by turning off the cannister and see if it sits still or proceeds to flood. If you see it starting to flood just turn on the cannister and then you will know what you need to do.


----------

